# MY 1,000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

:smile::smile::jazzmatazzes::wav:ccasion15:ccasion1::guitarist2::moose2::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::rockhard:epsi:epsi:epsi:it awesome yet sad at the same time that i'm on here and talk on here this much to have had my 1,000th post, i think I've been on here for 2 years and it has been some good years, i have had some arguments but mostly good times and some good advice i have learned from this site and have given some of my advice of this bowhunting obsession of mine, thanks guys for the questions and comments on this site!!!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Kudos!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats Clint :shade:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Congrats Clint :shade:


hey nice avatar i see u got it off my dad (jason03). I made that on photoshop..whataya think of it???


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

congrats, now on to 2k


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i missed my 1,000th haha have to wait on the next big number


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> congrats, now on to 2k


yeah how about me at 250!
:set1_chores030: :tele::washing::ranger::typing::read2:

i thought it was cool to hit 200
but anyway
congrats ignition


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> hey nice avatar i see u got it off my dad (jason03). I made that on photoshop..whataya think of it???


It's really cool thanks. Neither of you mind if I use it do you?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> It's really cool thanks. Neither of you mind if I use it do you?


you change avatars a lot 173


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I try not to change avatars alot but sometimes I will like i did here recently, now i need to get to 2,000 posts which may take a while.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> you change avatars a lot 173


I did when i had my Mathews, I think i have only had 2 Athens ones. When I see one I like better than the one I have I change it :tongue:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats on 1K


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive had the same avatar since ive joined in august...i think


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

congrats


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats I am working on 3k now


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

nice ive got a wayyyyys to go...


----------



## SimanFF/EMT (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats LOL


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Awsome congrats:wink:


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

congrads!


----------



## SilentStrike (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

SilentStrike said:


> Nice job


You'll get there pretty soon knowing you Michael!
Just to let everybody know, SilentStrike is a friend of mine that goes to church with me and we just recently got him and his dad hooked on archery and bowhunting and we took them up to our hunting camp last weekend and Michael (SilentStrike) arrowed him a raccoon from about 12 yards and it didn't run 5 feet! It is his first ever bowkill and his maybe 5th time hunting that I know of and he's off to a pretty good start so welcome him to this awesome and interesting website we call Archery Talk. Thanks guys, and gals...... Clint


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

SilentStrike said:


> Nice job




Welcome to AT man!


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

nice,i've only got 76 posts


----------

